# Slow draining waste tap



## Hawkmoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, the waste water tends to take an age to drain on my Compass Avantgarde 120 / (Elddis Autoquest 120) can larger bore tap/drain valves be fitted?
If so where can they be purchased from?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## maingate (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Hawkmoon,

I used to have the Elddis Autoquest 120. They all have the same problem. This is because of the small bore plumbing.

There was a fix in one of the motorhome mags a couple of years ago. It involved (from memory) drilling a bigger hole in the waste tank and putting a completely new system in.

Apart from dropping the tank, it should be a straightforward job. Maybe if you got the tank off, a Plumber could do the rest if you are worried about drilling a new hole in the tank.

Your present outlet will be on the side of the tank, close to the bottom. A new outlet would be better off on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 14, 2010)

Had a similar problem with my Knaus SunTi. The pipe is large bore but the hole in the waste tank had not been punched through completely. Consequently the pipe was blocked with a flap of plastic. Took a while to get it apart and remove the offending part.Works fine now...


----------



## Hawkmoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I'll have to stick my head under the van and check out the position of things

Pete


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 14, 2010)

hi i have a compass drifter and i too have the same problem with the drain tap, also when i let the water out of the sink it drains slowly only cure is to put a larger bore system in.  a clean out of the drainage system will help to some extent with a household drain cleaner


----------



## Hawkmoon (Jun 15, 2010)

mandrake said:


> hi i have a compass drifter and i too have the same problem with the drain tap, also when i let the water out of the sink it drains slowly only cure is to put a larger bore system in.  a clean out of the drainage system will help to some extent with a household drain cleaner



Cheers Mandrake, my van is less than a yaer old so system should be relatively clean.  Does anyone do a bigbore retro fit kit - if not why not - there should be a big market out there for one lol
Pete


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hawkmoon said:


> Cheers Mandrake, my van is less than a yaer old so system should be relatively clean.  Does anyone do a bigbore retro fit kit - if not why not - there should be a big market out there for one lol
> Pete



ahh yours is still a baby,mines 26 , dont know if one is available but i am shure a bigger bore pipe can be sourced from such as b&q .i dont know about the piping fitted to yours but mine is the ribbed type and that over the years collects waste food and fats ,it must be same as colestorol furing the arteries up but not as serious obviously


----------



## Hawkmoon (Jun 15, 2010)

Mandrake my waste pipe is corrugated too.  Just had a look under the van & the pipe seems quite a decent diameter but the drain tap on the end is small.
The length of the drain pipe is less than 1 metre long.  See attached pics
Pete


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 15, 2010)

*drainage*

from the photo the pipe is low in the middle with a very
good chance of debris building up there.
try and replace with hard pipe and a better fall to the tap.

weez
Tony


----------



## Hawkmoon (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking at the second photo it seems that the pipe is a decent size diameter but the tap outlet is tiny - any idea where I can get a tap with a larger diameter outlet?

Pete


----------



## maingate (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Hawkmoon,

Your flexible pipe is only corrugated on the outside, the bore is smooth.

If you want a bigger tap, have a look at CAK Tanks website.


----------



## Hawkmoon (Jun 27, 2010)

I put some hot water & disinfectant down the sink and as I was draining this out into a bucket I rattled the drain pipe around and it cleared a blockage and started to flow a lot quicker.  I found a white plastic screw cap cover in the bucket, as used in the shower / toilet compartment that must have gone down the sink and been replaced previously.

Still not great but definately much better.

Thanks for your replies 

Pete


----------



## Boxerman (Jun 28, 2010)

Hawkmoon said:


> Looking at the second photo it seems that the pipe is a decent size diameter but the tap outlet is tiny - any idea where I can get a tap with a larger diameter outlet?
> 
> Pete



Hi Pete
I should think that CAK tanks should be able to supply something to suit:
CAK Tanks - motorhome - caravan & boat accessories - horsebox & marine accessories - parts - uk - camper parts - caravan parts - motorhome parts - discount accessories

HTH
Frank


----------

